# After Effects Film schneiden...



## MasterofSLK (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo nochmal^^ ,

wie kann ich bei AE Filme schneiden Also kürzen und so In einer Komposition?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## meta_grafix (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

also es gibt Software, die ausgelegt ist um Videos zu schneiden. So genannt NLE's. Dann gibt es Software zum Composen, wie z.B. After Effects. AFX ist nicht zum Schnitt gedacht sondern zum reinen Compositing.

Servus


----------



## MasterofSLK (22. Oktober 2005)

Hehe nicht nötig ich hab das im Hnadbuch gefunden^^ Trotzdem danke!!



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn Du die Lösung selbst gefunden hast - Handbuch - so kann es durchaus sein, dass jemand mal die gleiche oder ähnliche Frage stellt.

Also bitte dann auch die Lösung posten! Danke!


----------



## MasterofSLK (23. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn man den Film importiert dann muss man eine neue Komposition machen und dort dann den Film einfügen! Der Film hat dort dann eine lange linie und am Anfang und am Ende der Linie ist so eine art Pfeil. Dort kann man beliebig den Film verkürzen bis zu gewünschten stelle! Wenn es weitere Fragen geben sollte dann schreibt mir bitte eine E-mail 



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------

